# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  Nhờ các bác giúp đỡ em đấu nối và khai báo biến tần sunfa e300 với mach3 lpt

## duyvinh101

Nhờ các bác giúp đỡ em khai báo và đấu nối biến tần sunfa e300 với mach3 lpt. Ko biết là em khai báo sai hay đấu nối sai mà spindle ko quay
Em nối chân 0 -10v vào cm và ai trên biến tần
Đã cài đặc biến tần như sau: f00 =1, f02=1, f04= 400, f05= 10, f06= 10, f012=400 thoát. Nhưng nó vẫn không chạy spin, nếu đổi f00=3, f02= 1001 thì chạy nhung khong tự động dừng.  Nhờ các bác chỉ giúp.

Em khai báo và đấu nối như hình dưới thì spindle quay. Nhưng phải nhấn run/stop trên biến tần thì em nó mới chạy. Dừng thì ấn stop


Em chưa thể điều khiển được bằng mach3. Em cần khai báo thế nào ạ?

----------


## duyvinh101

Có bác nào biết chỉ giúp em với. Giờ chạy máy mà cứ toàn phải bấm run/stop khi chạy. Dừng thì nhấn stop khổ quá

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

Bác thử tín hiệu 0-10v của bác chưa. Hoặc có mạch nào điều khiển biến tần được bác thử ngoài xem sao.

----------


## IRF945

> có bác nào biết chỉ giúp em với. Giờ chạy máy mà cứ toàn phải bấm run/stop khi chạy. Dừng thì nhấn stop khổ quá


cài thêm f0.02  1001 (nhớ nối FWD nhé)
    chúc thành công!!!!

----------

